# Firefox crashes for characters

## mayhew

som fonts crash firefox.

I fixed this for Kannada font using this site for reference ( http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/%E0%B2%A0_%E0%B2%A0-look-of-disapproval )

but i dont know how.

but some others are causing crashes on another site ( http://charmap.online-toolz.com/tools/character-map.php ) but i dont kow what fonts are doing what

crash output 

```
bc50-414a-9269-0f5c344cd94c%7D:43.8

BuildID: 20151214153240

CrashTime: 1453673973

EMCheckCompatibility: true

Email: ######

FramePoisonBase: 7ffffffff0dea000

FramePoisonSize: 4096

InstallTime: 1451931844

Notes: OpenGL: NVIDIA Corporation -- GeForce GTX 560/PCIe/SSE2 -- 4.4.0 NVIDIA 340.93 -- texture_from_pixmap

ProductID: {ec8030f7-c20a-464f-9b0e-13a3a9e97384}

ProductName: Firefox

ReleaseChannel: esr

SecondsSinceLastCrash: 320

StartupTime: 1453673657

Theme: classic/1.0

Throttleable: 1

URL: http://charmap.online-toolz.com/tools/character-map.php

Vendor: Mozilla

Version: 38.5.0

useragent_locale: en-US

This report also contains technical information about the state of the application when it crashed.
```

----------

## mayhew

This is only on firefox 

chrome works but i work on firefox

----------

## charles17

Are you having system-cairo activated?  See bug 564918.

----------

## mayhew

I should have said firefox-bin however is cairo itself being problematic? I have cairo-1.14.2 installed

----------

## charles17

 *mayhew wrote:*   

> I should have said firefox-bin however is cairo itself being problematic? I have cairo-1.14.2 installed

 

Have a look at https://www.google.com/search?q="texture_from_pixmap"+%2B"nvidia"&btnG=Search&hl=en

----------

